# دورة شاملة لأعمال الصحي



## hammo_beeh (19 يناير 2017)

*دورة شاملة لأعمال الصحي ...

 أولاً: تحضيرات قبل البدء في التنفيذ ....

 تحضيرات قبل البدء في التنفيذ

https://www.file-upload.com/98da26ctfprp

ثانياً: المواسير المستخدمة فى شبكات الإنحدار والمجمعات...

 المواسير المستخدمة فى شبكات الإنحدار والمجمعات 

https://www.file-upload.com/chcc9r8txnis

ثالثاً: مواصفات المواسير ...

 مواصفات المواسير

https://www.file-upload.com/f5g6i7hc1jgx

رابعاً: المطابق..

المطابق

https://www.file-upload.com/gake8hzp1l9c

خامساً: الصمامات (أستخدامها , تكوينها , تركيبها)....

 الصمامات

https://www.file-upload.com/jpggq7o4dhfm

سادساُ: البيارات (أنواعها , طريقة تنفيذها)...

 البيارات

https://www.file-upload.com/ctn2l1bzl1h5

سابعاُ: أعمال الصرف والتتغذية الداخلية...

 اعمال صرف وتغذيه داخلي

https://www.file-upload.com/osa49mi948as

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:*​


----------



## alaabogoda (25 يناير 2017)

*سلمت يداك يا هندسة *


----------



## amirhelmy (5 أبريل 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكراا


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------



## salehshati (12 أكتوبر 2018)

الملفات محذوفه اخي


----------



## salehshati (16 يناير 2019)

[h=3]The file was removed by administrator[/h]يرجع اعاده رفعه وشكرا


----------



## salehshati (17 يناير 2019)

[h=3]The file was removed by administrator يرجى اعاده رفعه اذا تكرمت وشكرا[/h]


----------

